# Greetings from Joshua Langman



## Joshualangman (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello, Control Booth! This site has been a resource for me for quite some time, and it has saved me from a few lighting disasters a couple years ago (under a different user name, which I don't remember). I am currently an undergrad studying theatre, particularly directing, sound design, and lighting design, at Sarah Lawrence College. I was browsing the site today, saw a question I knew the answer to, and thought it was time to introduce myself and start becoming an active member of the community.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome! Thinks for finally taking the time to register. Glad to hear we have been helpful to you in the past. I hope you continue to enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Jun 2, 2011)

Greetings Joshua, and welcome to the ControlBooth!

Your involvement here at the ControlBooth is what keeps this resource fresh and relevant- so thank you for participating.

I noticed your sig states that you're located in Pennsylvania. In which part of PA are you currently residing?

All my best,


----------

